# Androgel/Testogel



## Woody_London (Sep 30, 2004)

My doctor has prescribed me Testogel (The UK name for Androgel) at 50mg a day.  Is this enough to have an anabolic effect?


----------



## Minotaur (Sep 30, 2004)

No.  The therapeutic dosage is the same amount the body would produce.  You would have to bathe and soak in the gel to have an anabolic effect to the degree that anabolic steroids will.

I've been on Androgel for over two years, and while it has help improve my libido and helped me gain muscle and grow, it has had no more of an effect than my own testosterone, in normal amounts would.

If you want the effects of anabolics, you have to use anabolics.  But in our cases, being monitored by a doctor, it's not a good idea.  Your testosterone level will go through the roof, tipping off the doc that something is up.  Besides, if you go the anabolics route, the gel becomes superfluous.


----------



## bradfordlad (Oct 25, 2006)

*Advice*

Ive tried loads to gain some weight and muscle mass, not a thing happens. No weight gain no signs of any increase in muscle size.

Tried all kinds in the gym , still  no joy, tried eating 6 meals a day. still nothing. I think I must either have a very high metabolism or perhaps low testosterone level.

Ive not had a test done yet, but are thinking perhaps it would be a good idea. what should my levels be and what exactly is the test likely to show.

Im 37 5ft 11 tall and weigh 9 stone, I was wondering about Testogel would it make any difference to my weight and muscle growth if my levels were low or OK, surely if they were OK the testogel would make a bigger inpact on building my body up??

Also if I used testogel how long would you recommend using it for, is it something like 6 wks on 2 wks off etc? and is there  a real possibility of me loosing my hair if I went on testogel?

appreciate any advice


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 25, 2006)

i find it very informative


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 25, 2006)

Minotaur was right on.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2006)

I choose not to do 'roids any more, so I do not really 'visit' this section anymore.  But one quick look makes it obvious you and TOM, have totally fucked up the anabolic forum.  I don't know Mudge's opinion, but I notice he no longer posts here much, and I assume it is because he has too much grace AND class to associate himself with this bullshit.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2006)

bradfordlad said:


> Ive tried loads to gain some weight and muscle mass, not a thing happens. No weight gain no signs of any increase in muscle size.
> 
> Tried all kinds in the gym , still  no joy, tried eating 6 meals a day. still nothing. I think I must either have a very high metabolism or perhaps low testosterone level.
> 
> ...



yes, it low T levels are your problem, you should get that checked by a doc.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 25, 2006)

Very true, JD. Nothing wrong with bumping an old post. Then again, I don't have 41,000 posts...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 25, 2006)

bradfordlad said:


> Im 37 5ft 11 tall and weigh 9 stone, I was wondering about Testogel would it make any difference to my weight and muscle growth if my levels were low or OK, surely if they were OK the testogel would make a bigger inpact on building my body up??



No matter what drugs you take if you dont eat your way then you wont get there. You need the food, period.


----------



## arlowf (Nov 6, 2006)

This is the most bro intelligent thread...

Yes, your going to get gains off of T Gel, or you can. It depends on how much your rub on/the dosage, either way, your going to get more that gel than you likely ever would from your own Testes if your above 25 (that's an age pulled from somewhere near my buttocks region).  50mgs is ungodly low, but if 15% of that gets across, giving you about 12mg a day... Well, your body typically doesn't produce above "10mgs" a day naturally. So your still flying high on TRT.


----------



## arlowf (Nov 6, 2006)

Minotaur said:


> No.  The therapeutic dosage is the same amount the body would produce.  You would have to bathe and soak in the gel to have an anabolic effect to the degree that anabolic steroids will.



More like rub on a few extra ML's... And test gel IS an Anaboic steroid. It's al about the delivered doses... But he wouldn't have to bathe and soak in it to get around 100mgs across, more like a handful or abit more. 

Be sure to get on a low dose AE and AI if you decide to up the gel amount, and run HCG for short bursts (like one week) about every three-four weeks at 500 a week to keep your testes full and allow you to have kids later on if you want. Also, gyno is one of the biggest side effects of TRT. So be careful. Personally, I think this is a big waste of time at such a low dose.


----------



## VMSEddieF (Nov 8, 2006)

Ive finally gotten thru to one doctor - my good ol regular medical doctor from where i was born and raised..NY.

He gave me Testim which is same as Androgel.  My total test levels confirmed i was on the low end so i'm to apply the 50mg daily for 8 weeks then have blood work done (have paper).  I WILL let you guys know the effect it had on me in 2 months.  Hoping for 200 pts additional test score.


----------



## Retard69 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi, i just got testogel from my doctor...50mg to start with!
But as he said, "We will put tons of gel on you for one year and see what happens"
He ment that after 2 weeks, he will double the dose! And so on...Will this have positiv effects on my training?


----------



## Retard69 (Nov 10, 2006)

I said wrong...I am on 100 mg testogel now!
First day today...


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 26, 2008)

Just got a prescription for Testim (50mg).  My test levels were about 250 (the range I was told is between 240-850).  I filled the prescription today, and to my dismay, a 30 day supply cost me $200.  Any ideas on a cheaper option?  I've tried to research info on injections.  They sound cheaper, but does the doc have to do them, or can I?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 26, 2008)

Some doctors will let you take your supply home and inject yourself, but prescrption amounts are to bring you into normal range, not Ronnie Coleman range.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 27, 2008)

oh, I know.  I'm not looking to get into Ronnie's range.  If I could get them up into the 700's I'd be more than satisfied.  I just can't afford the $200 gel each month.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2008)

MeatZatk said:


> oh, I know.  I'm not looking to get into Ronnie's range.  If I could get them up into the 700's I'd be more than satisfied.  I just can't afford the $200 gel each month.



that is about right, it will keep you in the 700-900ng range, do you have insurance, or do they not cover it?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 27, 2008)

I have insurance (obviously not the best).  The pharmacy told me that w/o insurance, Testim is $300.  With my coverage, it drops down to $235, then I went to the Testim website and printed out a $40 coupon that lasts for a year.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2008)

MeatZatk said:


> I have insurance (obviously not the best).  The pharmacy told me that w/o insurance, Testim is $300.  With my coverage, it drops down to $235, then I went to the Testim website and printed out a $40 coupon that lasts for a year.



did you price out Androgel?

The Official Site of AndroGel


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 27, 2008)

I just did, thanks for the link.  There wasn't a price on the website, so I did a search and found PharmacyChecker.com.  Just saw that if I order Testim (or Androgel) from the Costco pharmacy, I could get a 10 month supply for $487.  That would save me about $150/month.  So Prince, you think a 50mg dose a day could get my levels up in the 700-900 range?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2008)

MeatZatk said:


> So Prince, you think a 50mg dose a day could get my levels up in the 700-900 range?



probably different for everyone, but that is typical for most from what I know.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 29, 2008)

I had my test levels checked and I was around 240ish....I was feeling slugish etc...had my bi-annual blood work done and asked he checked hormones...I was real low for my age. I use 4 pumps of Androgel per day...after a month I had blood work done again and I was up to the high 800's....so from low end of normal to the high end in a month with 4 pumps a day. I assume my test now is that of a 18 year old. With my insurance I only pay $25 per month for the Androgel. I am trying to get my Dr to give me the injections to do at home but he is not digging it...and I am not going to tell him I know what I'm doing....so I'll just rub this junk on daily for now I guess.

I have noticed a huge increase in libido (get hard all the time..even when I would prefer not to be)....as for mood I feel no change. I think my poor mood could be more contributed to stress in my life right now....so from low to high I don't feel much different...just more aroused....It seems like I have leaned out a bit without going out of my way....so any who HRT isn't a bad idea, but like everyone mentioned I think it has to be way higher in order to pack on muscle faster then the average person...on the bright side you can gain muscle like you were 18 again...and for me that was the years I could eat clean and lift hard and make huge gains...


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 21, 2008)

welp, I got my test levels checked again today after a month of using Testim.  On July 18th my test level was 253 and as of August 19th they are at 178!  What the Fuck?  I might as well have just burned the $200.  Got an appointment to see a urologist on the 2nd about injections.  Not happy right now.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Could this be the answer?*

I read online that you can take Androgel, or even 100mg every two weeks of Test E for PCT, or part of it to get test levels back to normal. Or shall I say take this until your body gets going again. The medical research was saying at these doses 10g daily androgel, or the 100mg every two weeks test E your body still makes its own, but this will keep you in normal range to avoid muscle loss coming off a cycle.

Does anyone know about this, or tried it, or have an opinion? It sounds like it makes logical sense to me. You keep levels in normal range while your body recovers and you wake PCT drugs like Nolva, Clomid, and or HCG. I would probably do this in the future if I cycle again. It makes sense if that low dose keeps you in normal range, but will not suppress you. HMMMM


----------



## quark (Aug 23, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I read online that you can take Androgel, or even 100mg every two weeks of Test E for PCT, or part of it to get test levels back to normal. Or shall I say take this until your body gets going again. The medical research was saying at these doses 10g daily androgel, or the 100mg every two weeks test E your body still makes its own, but this will keep you in normal range to avoid muscle loss coming off a cycle.
> 
> Does anyone know about this, or tried it, or have an opinion? It sounds like it makes logical sense to me. You keep levels in normal range while your body recovers and you wake PCT drugs like Nolva, Clomid, and or HCG. I would probably do this in the future if I cycle again. It makes sense if that low dose keeps you in normal range, but will not suppress you. HMMMM



On paper it sounds logical to me also. I'm not sure how you'd figure out a range to stay within so shutdown doesn't occur since everyone would be different. On one hand it sounds like a great idea on another it sounds like playing with fire. Would you mind posting where you read this? Very interesting.


----------



## TestoOneTwo (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what level of contact your partner would need to have with you to start showing effects on her?

My girlfriend is worried that because we're not always overly cautious when I'm wearing the gel, that it has started to affect her cycle


----------



## morningbread (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm on 100mg Testogel  a day for erectile dysfunction.  At the start, it worked very well but the effest on erection and ejaculation sensitivity seems to tail off after some months.  I also notice that my balls are smaller (  However, the drug says apply in the morning (I apply after showering).  Is this because most doctors think that everyone has sex at night?  My wife and I like sex when we wake up, that's 23 hours after the last application.  Does the effect rise sharply after application (always horny at midday!) and then tail off?  And how long does the stuff need to be on your skin for absorption before one takes a shower?  Anyone?


----------



## morningbread (Jan 16, 2012)

*Effects of testogel on sex*

57 year old here who until august last year functioned perfectly in the bedroom.  Later, I began to experience erectile dysfunction and loss of sensitivity.  Ejaculate sometimes.  No trouble wanking.  Doctor prescribed me 100mg testogel daily.  Improvement, but the effect tails off and my balls have got smaller.  Strange things happen.  Ejaculate some days after 5 minutes, other days not at all.  Today I ejaculated during intercourse after 5 minutes, came downstairs and just had to wank, came again.  Other days penis dead as a dodo.  Question:  doctor says apply gel in the morning.  But we like sex in the morning when we awake, so that's 23 hours after the last application.  Maybe I should apply the stuff at night?  How long does it need to be on the skin before I take a shower?  Is there a high point in the day when one is at one's horniest?  I'm always horny at midday!  Anyone else with similar experiences?


----------

